# ليه الصابون السائل فصل عن بعضه



## ساجدة للرحمن (16 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
انا عملت الصابون السائل من سلفونيك وصودا وتايلوز وبولى وكمبرلان وتكسابون
وعادلت الحمض مع القلوى
بس بعد ثلاث ايام فصل الى طبقتين طبقة لونها افتح من الاخرى فلماذا؟


----------



## HAZEMIA (19 نوفمبر 2012)

مانوع الصودا المستعملة سائلة ام قشور


----------



## ساجدة للرحمن (19 نوفمبر 2012)

صودا قشور
بحثت عن السائلة فلم اجد


----------



## HAZEMIA (19 نوفمبر 2012)

هل أذبتها جيدا في الماء قبل الاستعمال؟ لاني في أحد التجارب اذبت الصودا قشور في الماء بنسبة 500 جرام صودا في 590 جرام ماء فلاحظت بعد مدة انها ترسبت
وانا حصل ايضا معي ترسب لمادة مائلة للبياض في الصابون فشكيت في الصودا قشور او في الملح لانه من النوع الذي لا يذوب جيدا وبه شوائب لهذا انا الآن ابحث عن الصودا السائلة وساحاول التجربة ثانية مع العلم اني استعمل طريقة الدكتور مهدي بكر


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (20 نوفمبر 2012)

يوجد فى الصابون ماده سلكات


----------



## HAZEMIA (20 نوفمبر 2012)

لا اظن ان في تركيبة ساجدة للرحمان مادة السيليكات لانها ذكرت المواد التي استعملتها كما اني حصل معي نفس الشئ كما ذكرت ولم استعمل السيليكات


----------



## ساجدة للرحمن (20 نوفمبر 2012)

لا لم استعمل السليكات تماما


----------



## يوسف مخارزة (21 نوفمبر 2012)

يبدو أن التايلوز هو السبب فلعلك استخدمت كمية غير متناسبة منه وقد حدث معي هذا فيستحسن أن لا تعتمد على التايلوز في تجميدها بل تعتمد الملح بالإضافة إلى الأميديو بيوتين


----------



## HAZEMIA (21 نوفمبر 2012)

لا اظنه التايلوز لاني في تركيبتي التي استعملت وهي تركية م/مهدي بكر لم استعمل التايلوز وحصل معي نفس الشئ


----------



## ahmed elalfy (6 ديسمبر 2012)

المشكله كلها فى التقليب ولاخ اللى بيقو لاتعتمد على التايلوز واعتمد على الملح ده غلط طبعا لازم تستحدم الملح بكميه محدوده كيلو اقصى حاجه وده طبعا للمحافظه على الشفافيه والرغوه ده لو عاوز تشتغل شغل تمام


----------



## ساجدة للرحمن (7 ديسمبر 2012)

يعنى ما العيب اللى جعله يفصل عن بعضه
ارجو الرد بارك الله فيكم


----------



## jamilaj1 (12 ديسمبر 2012)

كي تعم الفائدة اخواني نتمنى اشتراككم في صفحة اسرار صناعة المنظفات على الفيس بوك

https://www.facebook.com/Asraralmonadifat


----------



## شاهر 22 (12 ديسمبر 2012)

اخت ساجده للرحمان يجب مراعات التحريك باتجاه واحد فقط


----------



## العجمىى (18 ديسمبر 2012)

مع احترامى لكل الاخوة الموضوع هو التقليب ثم التقليب ثم التقليب وقبل كل حاجة اعطى كل خامة من الخامات وقتها مثلا يوجد خامات مثل التايلوز والديكسابون وغيرهم من المواد التى يجب تجهزها قبل وضعها فى الخلطة وهكذا ان شاء الله بالخبرة سوف تتجوز الاخطاء وربنا الموفق


----------



## xspeeder (19 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكلة ممكن من المياة التي تستخدمها ..


----------



## Amer2012 (2 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم

مرحبا أخي الكريم
هل يمكنكم مساعدتي في تصنيع مادة السيلر المائي التي تضاف إلى السبيداج لصنع معجونة الجدران
أنا استخدم التيلوز والغراء (بي في اسيتات) ولكن لم أحصل على النتائج المرغوبة

ولكم جزيل الشكر...وجزاكم الله خيرا​​


----------

